# Instrumentalist round-up to help out composers?



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, since "playability" issues arise a lot in this forum, what do you think about making a list of TC members who play one or more instruments enough to advise about difficulty, fingerings, extended techniques etc. on their instruments, and are willing to be asked questions by composers?

Please indicate what instrument(s) you play and are willing to be asked about, plus your approximate level of playing (this will help composers understand assessments of difficulty)

I'll post a range chart and transposition chart here so that no one has to be bothered with basic questions.















I am willing to be asked about:
piano (professional)
organ (intermediate)
singing choral parts (intermediate)


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Piano (advanced)

Cello (novice (i.e. don't ask me about cello unless there isn't another cellist on the forum))


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Guitar (advanced)


----------

